# What format do you watch your movies on?



## tonyvdb

Ok, so it seems that streaming is becoming very popular but my personal opinion is that we are loosing a lot of quality due to compression both on the audio and video side. 
So... my question is what media delivery format do you use?
More than one answer is allowed. Vote in the attached Poll and say why you choose that in a post.


----------



## exlabdriver

I exclusively use Blu Ray or DVD. 

From what I've seen from my Cable Service Provider, their 'Video on Demand' quality is not up to par IMO...

TAM


----------



## gorb

I don't see a poll 

I mostly watch movies on bluray. I do use amazon instant video and netflix as well. I have probably only watched a handful of dvds in the last decade, and I don't think I've rented a movie in the last ten years either.


----------



## tonyvdb

Poll is up now


----------



## Mike Edwards

I'll do a little streaming, for throway stuff like TV shows, but it can never replace blu-rays or actually OWNING films


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Blu-ray if I can get it; else, DVD.


----------



## tcarcio

I use BD as long as it is available because I want the audio performance as much as the 1080p video.


----------



## B- one

Bluray or DVD if I have to .


----------



## pddufrene

Definitely blu-ray or DVD, as others have mentioned my cable provider, can't hold a stick to the quality from a DVD or blu-ray.
I'm also not a big fan of streaming either, even though it seems to be the path to the future.


----------



## Almadacr

Blu-Ray , HD DVD , DVD ( just concerts not available yet in BD ) and a Jailbroken Apple TV .


----------



## Putz

Bluray when I got it, but most of the time I'm watching it on Cable cause I'm too lazy/cheap to pick up the actual disk. Not too many movies I want to watch over and over so I've cut back on buying. Probably own more Music Blurays/DVDs then I do movies.


----------



## moparz10

Bluray here


----------



## JBrax

Blu-ray and won't settle for less.


----------



## prerich

Blu-ray....that's it.


----------



## ALMFamily

Blu Ray for me mostly - I will do an occasional movie on TV if I am in bed at the end of the day and have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Almost exclusively Blu-ray. Nothing else can match audio performance


----------



## BeeMan458

With the exception of the overly commercialized garbage piped in by Comcast, all movie are blu-ray for visual and sonic superiority.


----------



## willis7469

Only blu-ray on the main system. Blu-ray, and dish DVR on the bedroom system. Steaming just isn't there yet, and once you get a taste for high quality media, it's hard to go back. Just like trading your "real" sub for an accoustimass module. I think the majority of "streamers" have prioritized quantity, so providers feel less pressure to put resources into quality product. (Not an attack on those consumers, to be clear)...maybe the tech isn't there either. Hopefully someday, cause I think there is real potential. Fwiw, I'm also old school, and like liner notes, and tangible media. Lol


----------



## ericzim

85% Blu-ray, 10% DVD, 5% Digital Download. All of this depending on availability. I don't stream anything over the internet, the quality just isn't there.


----------



## brwsaw

HD or nothing.


----------



## nova

Blu-ray for movies, Netflix or Amazon to catch up on television.


----------



## BeeMan458

Currently struggling with which way to go with "Das Boot."

Do I go with the Director's Cut on blu-ray or the extended uncut version on two DVDs?


----------



## hyghwayman

BD is my goto format but I also have no issues with streaming from netflix or Vudu, the DD+ audio while not HD can be quite good sometimes.


----------



## redsandvb

I voted Blu-ray. I also have cable and Netflix/Amazon subscriptions, though. I use Blu for new releases and 'movie time'  viewing. Cable and streaming for Network TV and casual viewing.


----------



## typ44q

Blu-ray for movies but I will use Netflix, HBO go, Roku etc for TV shows that are not yet available on blu-ray. If I am going to take the time to watch a movie I want it to be in the best quality available and currently that is blu-ray for both audio and video.


----------



## Inceptic

This poll question is interesting because I think it depends on whether you are watching the movie for the first time or re-watching. The format of first viewing depends on the quality of the movie for me. If it gets good reviews, I go to the theater. If not, I wait for it on cable TV or Netflix.

For collecting movies, my choice would be Blu-ray.


----------



## Dennis23a

When I first got my Blu-Ray ray HTS about four years ago, I went nuts over Blu-Rays. But, my LG system had trouble playing some of them and I purchased some older movies and noticed that the providers basically copied a VHS quality movie to Blu-Ray. Then I noticed that a lot of regular DVDs looked as good as many of my Blu-Rays anyway. 

I still lean toward Blu-Rays for very scenic movies, but otherwise, I find DVDs just fine. Plus, my wife and I love the Netflix streaming video setup that allows us to pick a movie, put it in the queue, and go look at it immediately. 

So, the type of source doesn't seem to be a big deal to us. We just like to watch movies.

Dennis


----------



## willis7469

Hi Dennis!
Could I ask what kind of display your using? Is the "lg system" an htib? Only asking for an idea of baseline.


----------



## BeeMan458

...+1



Dennis23a said:


> When I first got my Blu-Ray ray HTS about four years ago, I went nuts over Blu-Rays. But, my LG system had trouble playing some of them and I purchased some older movies and noticed that the providers basically copied a VHS quality movie to Blu-Ray. Then I noticed that a lot of regular DVDs looked as good as many of my Blu-Rays anyway.


What resolution is your four year old display?

The reason I ask, when we upgraded our system to 1080p/blu-ray, the increase in resolution was "VERY" noticeable. Last night's movie was a 1999 release of "The Boondock Saints." The point, we're watching new and old releases. To us, there's a noticeable difference in the image and sound quality.

I do have to admit, newer releases from the last couple of years "POP" on screen and have much better sound quality but in this comment, I'm comparing recent (last couple of years) vs releases from twelve and fifteen years ago. Example, our next movie will be "Contact" which was released in 1997; seventeen years ago, so I'm not expecting miracle imaging. But a movie such as "Total Recall" (2012), is an absolute pleasure to watch and not because of who was chosen to grace the screen.


----------



## chashint

The majority of the new release movies I watch are on DVD (via Netflix).
Next highest number for new release is BD (via Redbox)
I watch plenty of old movies and TV series on Netflix streaming. 
Anything that's purchased is BD.


----------



## bkeeler10

Blu ray nearly exclusively for me. I'm sort of a snob with that (but it looks like I am in good company  ). I have a few concerts on DVD simply because that's the only way they're available. I don't have an easy way to stream to the home theater system, but even if I did I doubt I would use it much. If it matters at all, it's on blu ray.


----------



## vic_ruz

Apple tv, blue-ray, and streaming


----------



## BeeMan458

What's the deal on "Apple TV" as opposed to Comcast?


----------



## Mike P.

1080p up-converting DVD for me.


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike P. said:


> 1080p up-converting DVD for me.


...

Why up-convert when everything has gone blu-ray?

...


----------



## Mike P.

I've been buying DVDs since the late 1990's and never made the transition to blu ray since there wasn't much of a difference in upconverted vs blu ray when I did a side by side comparison. At that time blu rays were double the price of a regular DVD. Yes, I know, it's now time to upgrade. :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow Mike, for someone who seems to be very knowledgeable about subs and design, your sound system must be really good. Im very surprised you have not gone to Bluray yet.


----------



## Mike P.

I'll get there. Have faith. :bigsmile:


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike P. said:


> I'll get there. Have faith. :bigsmile:


Sony refurb vs the price of gas.

...:whistling:...:devil:


----------



## Mike P.

Less than half a tank of gas for my SUV!


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike P. said:


> Less than half a tank of gas for my SUV!


Just looked up gas prices in your neck of the woods. Wow! We're $4.33CDN ($3.85/gal USD) by comparison.

Is that per liter or per gallon?

(Using, one US gallon equals three point seven eight five liters.)

If liters, one US gallon (mid-grade) would equal $4.14 USD in our neck of the woods.

Wow! Bet you'd get better mileage out of a blu-ray player.

...


----------



## chashint

Mike P. said:


> I've been buying DVDs since the late 1990's and never made the transition to blu ray since there wasn't much of a difference in upconverted vs blu ray when I did a side by side comparison. At that time blu rays were double the price of a regular DVD. Yes, I know, it's now time to upgrade. :whistling:


When we had the 56" 720p DLP I did not see all that much difference between DVDs and BD either.
I really had to look hard to see the difference. 
With the 60" 1080p LCD / LED backlit TV there is a very noticeable difference in definition and color saturation between the formats.
Everything has been played on a Sony 570(?) so they player remained constant. 
I still enjoy the DVDs enough not to pay more for the Netflix subscription.


----------



## Mike P.

BeeMan458 said:


> Just looked up gas prices in your neck of the woods. Wow! We're $4.33CDN ($3.85/gal USD) by comparison.
> 
> Is that per liter or per gallon?
> 
> (Using, one US gallon equals three point seven eight five liters.)
> 
> If liters, one US gallon (mid-grade) would equal $4.14 USD in our neck of the woods.
> 
> Wow! Bet you'd get better mileage out of a blu-ray player.
> 
> ...


Gas here is currently $1.30 a litre which is $5.90 CAD for a Canadian gallon or $5.17 CAD for a U.S. Gallon.


----------



## Mike P.

Just ordered a Sony Blu Ray player, we'll see how a side by side comparison does on my Samsung 67 inch 1080p.


----------



## BeeMan458

Mike P. said:


> Gas here is currently $1.30 a litre which is $5.90 CAD for a Canadian gallon or $5.17 CAD for a U.S. Gallon.


Wishing you well with both, the price of gas and the blu-ray player you finally closed on.

Looking forward to your first impression comments.

My understanding, the image quality is the same for all players. I don't believe that comment but that's what others who know more than I (which is pretty much everybody, if not, than everybody) have to say on the matter. I haven't any empirical evidence to support my contention that there's a difference nor do I have empirical evidence proving they're all the same.

...:huh:


----------



## GCG

Blu-ray, plus some stuff on HD-DVD and older stuff on DVD. All ripped to MKV on my server. The server upscales the DVDs to 1080p. Hard copies are in storage in case the server dies.


----------



## Dennis23a

We are using an Epson EX71 projector mounted (upside down) to the ceiling. We purchased it in late 2009. It gave us 1080p and plenty of light and contrast for about $850, I think. We have been very happy with the picture. Our projection screen, however, is a relatively inexpensive manual pull-down that has wrinkled considerably. We seldom notice it when the room is dark and a movie is on the screen, but I've been trying to find something affordable to replace it. -- No luck yet.

But back to the projector... As I said, we have really enjoyed the picture. However, the fan is noticeable. If I were doing it again, I'd try the projector out ahead of time and look for a quieter fan. But also...

When I started trying to come up with a replacement system a couple of weeks ago, I wound up with a local "provider" who said they could do it all for me. They wouldn't answer any technical questions about how they matched the components and they pushed me well above my budget. When I took the receiver they recommended and began trying it out, the picture flickered every second. I looked at the troubleshooting section of the User's Manual and on the web and found nothing to explain an obvious setting problem. I took the thing back, asked for my money back and started researching more about HDMI interfaces. It appears to me that they have gotten very chaotic. I am very much afraid that whatever I get now will have problems with the older projector, but we'll see soon.

I eventually figured out a way to attempt to match my components and I ordered all the pieces a few days ago. My receiver and the subwoofer are due to be in by this weekend. That will be enough for me to at least see if the receiver will work with the old Epson projector. I'll try to remember to follow up with the result when I have had a chance to test it.


----------



## Dennis23a

BeeMan458 said:


> ...+1
> 
> 
> 
> What resolution is your four year old display?
> 
> The reason I ask, when we upgraded our system to 1080p/blu-ray, the increase in resolution was "VERY" noticeable. Last night's movie was a 1999 release of "The Boondock Saints." The point, we're watching new and old releases. To us, there's a noticeable difference in the image and sound quality.
> 
> I do have to admit, newer releases from the last couple of years "POP" on screen and have much better sound quality but in this comment, I'm comparing recent (last couple of years) vs releases from twelve and fifteen years ago. Example, our next movie will be "Contact" which was released in 1997; seventeen years ago, so I'm not expecting miracle imaging. But a movie such as "Total Recall" (2012), is an absolute pleasure to watch and not because of who was chosen to grace the screen.


Okay -- I will get this site figured out. I have a string of about 4 replies just above this one that were intended to answer your query.


----------



## willis7469

Laughing WITH you! I had a little trouble too. I mostly navigate this site with the app on my iPhone. I have to remember to "refresh" all the time. It's a good place to be though! Lots of really nice ppl here. Smart too. Lots of knowledge going around. Just glanced at your bio screen. Very interesting career. Are the sub, and rcvr you mention there the ones due this weekend? (Yammy, and onkyo)
Will


----------



## BeeMan458

For about $7,500.00, the powers that be will be happy to sell us 100" flat screens.

When our 60" quits, expectedly, our next flat screen will be 80" or what ever size is happening at an "affordable" price, at the time.


----------



## JBrax

Mike P. said:


> Just ordered a Sony Blu Ray player, we'll see how a side by side comparison does on my Samsung 67 inch 1080p.


I think you'll find the difference quite astonishing. Congrats on the long overdue upgrade Mike.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> I think you'll find the difference quite astonishing. Congrats on the long overdue upgrade Mike.


+1 mike! I can HEAR the forum now...mike P, mike P, mike P.
Enjoy.


----------



## BeeMan458

willis7469 said:


> +1 mike! I can HEAR the forum now...mike P, mike P, mike P.
> Enjoy.


And the crowd goes wild!

...:clap:...:T


----------



## Mike P.

willis7469 said:


> +1 mike! I can HEAR the forum now...mike P, mike P, mike P.
> Enjoy.





BeeMan458 said:


> And the crowd goes wild!
> 
> ...:clap:...:T


You comedians! :bigsmile: 

The Blu Ray Player will be waiting for me when I get home from work next Tuesday. I'll post my impressions when I do a comparison. I'm not expecting a big difference but we'll see.


----------



## BeeMan458




----------



## arkiedan

I was a big laserdisk collector. When the format finally went on life support I unloaded as many as I could in anticipation of HDDVD and Blu Ray. Made some good profit on many but the last couple hundred laserdisks were unloaded for $1 or $2 each. Lesson learned. 

Now, Blu Rays are only for movies worth collecting and not random purchases. The usual throw-away movies and TV shows can be watched on Directv, Amazon or Acorn. 

I haven't seen a movie released this year that has enticed me to buy the Blu. In fact, considering the garbage Hollywood is cranking out, I might never buy another film.

lddude: old arkiedan lddude:


----------



## BeeMan458

arkiedan said:


> I was a big laserdisk collector. When the format finally went on life support I unloaded as many as I could in anticipation of HDDVD and Blu Ray. Made some good profit on many but the last couple hundred laserdisks were unloaded for $1 or $2 each. Lesson learned.


Too funny. I came into home theater just as DVD, DD, 5.1 and THX was coming of age; around 92-94. Laserdisks were all the rage and I was feeling left out.

...

Blu-ray is definitely worth it for both sound and image quality. Check out a <$100.00USD blu-ray player to get started with and one can buy used blu-ray discs on Amazon. There's a huge selection to be found delivered/used for <$10.00 USD.

Here's a couple of examples:

Black Hawk Down for $7.45 USD.

Battle: Los Angeles, delivered/used, $4.00 USD.

In my opinion, if done right, things have become affordable on a retiree's income. 

(we're both retired)

Check out Accessories4Less to see what's available in refurbished units.

Hopefully you'll find the above encouraging.


----------



## RBTO

For previewing movies, I make use of satellite and Netflix. However, satellite presentations (even on premium channels) have started going to full-screen (16:9) over the Blu-Ray widescreen presentation, and Netflix has its own list of issues, so that being said, I'll only settle for Blu-Ray when it comes to keepers. I might consider streaming for previewing some features, but video and audio quality is substantially inferior, particularly on my my 90 inch projection based system so I think streaming is out for me. Also, I do 3D and Blu-Ray is the only practical way to get quality 3D. As a sidenote, I don't like anyone hitting a kill switch on what I have and once you have Blu-Ray, you have it (aside from laser rot that is). DVD also works for me for _some_ material and it upconverts fairly well (at least well enough for my needs).


----------



## BeeMan458

Laser rot?

A couple of quick moments on Google.......and.......oh goody, I have something new to worry about.

...


----------



## arkiedan

BeeMan458 said:


> Laser rot?
> 
> A couple of quick moments on Google.......and.......oh goody, I have something new to worry about.
> 
> ...


Laser Rot!?!

I had a couple of those. Called it "The Sparklies." At that point they weren't worth much anyway.

lddude: old arkiedan lddude:


----------



## tonyvdb

I still have my old pioneer LD player and about 5 laser discs. Haven't her dem spin up in a long time, boy was that a long processes. They are so heavy and took about 15 seconds to get up to speed.


----------



## RBTO

I don't lose any sleep over laser rot. I have some CDs (same basic technology as single layer DVDs and BDs) from the 70s when everyone was crying about laser rot and the fact that most disks wouldn't last beyond 10 years, and those 40 year old disks are still playing just fine. A lot has to do with storage conditions. I have, however seen some Blu-Ray media in which the layers delaminated which worries me a bit more, though no disks I own have shown that defect to my knowledge (don't ever place your dual layer disks on a non-flat surface where something placed on top of them will warp the disk or delamination can take place - keep them in the case). In any case, BDs approach being archival much more than files downloaded and kept on a hard drive (I've gone through several hard drives and would have lost valuable material if it hadn't been backed up). In the end, I still prefer BDs as my favorite media for movies.


----------



## NBPk402

I rip all my Bluray movies to a mkv file retaining the audio, and video quality and only removing the menus, multiple languages and lower quality audio.


----------



## Lulimet

I rip all my bluray movies to my NAS and use XBMC to play them.


----------

